# Free design software



## porchtalk (Feb 21, 2009)

For woodworkers and anyone planning additions, landscaping,etc., there's some free design software that works really well.  Google Sketchup - its free through sketchup.google.com/.  It's fairly easy to use, it's 3D, and they also have a template for woodworkers. 

Dave


----------



## GreenIsGood (Mar 15, 2009)

I've been using this for a while now. I like it very well. I especially like that it is 3D. That gives me a better overall idea of what a project will look like when completed. It also allows a great perspective for spacial determinations - such as between buildings, landscaping items, etc. I have still not mastered drawing to scale, but I'm learning.


----------

